# Scraping hardened lathe parts



## Frode (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it posible to do some kind of scraping on hardened surfaces?


----------



## DMS (Mar 16, 2013)

I have only scraped cast iron, but my understanding is that yes, it is possible. You will need carbide if you don't want to sharpen every 3 strokes. I'm sure Richard will have more info. How big of a surface are you looking at?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 16, 2013)

Frode said:


> Is it posible to do some kind of scraping on hardened surfaces?



No....sorry, have to get it ground. Some machines have hardened chrome plated ways,  like some Bridgeport mills.  If you want to scrape those ways because they get a scratch in it, you take it to a chrome shop and they did it  into acid striped dip tank.  When they do that the paint and bondo comes off too.  You can also machine it off by cutting under it.  

But if it's flame hardend ways and it  just a small amount like .0002" then you could lap it off or stone it, but if it is more then that you will have to send it out to be ground. 
Even using carbide.  It won't cut into it, it will slide on it.

I have ground them with air grinders with an abrasive belt or disk in emergencies, but not in a practical rebuild.     

What is the problem?   What kind of machine?  Can you send a pic?    Rich


----------

